# Dog walking- i need advice



## Rosie12345

I need some advice?
would you say it would be a good idea to dog walk at the age of 15 I would have permission of my mum to start doing it.
I would use my own leads
I would charge only £5 a walk and I would also put flyers up and put it In peoples letter boxes.


----------



## Kevin Murphy

Rosie12345 said:


> I need some advice?
> would you say it would be a good idea to dog walk at the age of 15 I would have permission of my mum to start doing it.
> I would use my own leads
> I would charge only £5 a walk and I would also put flyers up and put it In peoples letter boxes.


----------



## Kevin Murphy

Always a good idea. £5 is a bit cheap but a good starter fee. Ensure you are insured and I advise not mixing dogs from different owners, in case they do not get along.
Give yourself a maximum number of walks per day, but ensure you turn up at owners home and are reliable, regardless of weather. 
Build up a good rapport with owners and dogs, but take on dogs you can manage and stick firmly to owners wishes. 
Ensure you can control dog(s) in your care and be precise on service offered.


----------



## DogMum35

Yes - don't take on a dog you are not confident with. Say no to badly socialised dogs or ones that show aggressive tendencies. Start with easy dogs and build up a good reputation.


----------



## Yorkey

Rosie12345 said:


> I need some advice?
> would you say it would be a good idea to dog walk at the age of 15 I would have the permission of my mum to start doing it.
> I would use my own leads
> I would charge only £5 a walk and I would also put flyers up and put it In people's letterboxes.


Yes, I think 15 age is enough old to walk the dog alone. Firstly, I just think you are going to walk your family's dog, but seems wrong.
So you plan to do a part-time job, right? If you can find someone in need of taking their dog for a walk, you can just get familiar with it first, do some preparations.
Are you experienced? And not every dog is so friendly.


----------



## ad6mly

Definitely do it, it'll be great to meet new dogs and earn you a bit of $$!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Unfortunately, at under 16, you will not be able to get insurance for dog walking. Most people if paying a dog walker would require them to be insured.


----------



## Golightly

It is a good idea especially if you love dogs. If you have a family dog then you will already be aware that there is more to to it than just walking. Here are things to bear in mind:

Keep yourself safe - by this I mean it is unwise to meet new unknown clients in their home on your own so arrange to take an adult along with you.
Spend some time to get to know both owner and dog before going for first walk. Ask questions about the dog in question e.g. any health or behaviour issues you should know about. 
Set out your terms - when you are available and times you can walk dog and be careful not to take on more than you can realistically manage.
Walk at a pace the dog is comfortable with and stop at regular intervals to allow the dog to sniff etc. Dogs love to investigate new routes using their nose so allow time for that.
Be careful when approaching other dogs as they may not be as friendly as the dog you are walking. 
Hope it goes well for you. Happy Walking!


----------



## SusieRainbow

As I said earlier, at 15 yrs you won't be able to get insurance, so can't advertise as a business or earn money from it.
:Locktopic


----------

